# Next Aberdeen MD Slotcar Show



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Does anyone the next date of the next Aberdeen Slotcar Show is?

Omega


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The next Aberdeen Maryland slot car show is Sunday Sept 27.This is a great show


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Tom...*

Will you come pick us all up?... We're all on your way.  nd


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

tomhocars said:


> The next Aberdeen Maryland slot car show is Sunday Sept 27.This is a great show


Tom, Thank you. Look forward to seeing you there. You are right, this is a great show.

Dave


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I haven't received my card could somebody give more details/direction from Delaware Bridge.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't ahve the exact directions, but it's a piece of cake. Go over the Delaware Memorial Bridge and stay on I-95 through Delaware and into Maryland. Get off the exit for Aberdeen (which I think is right after the Cal Ripken Ballpark); you will also see the Clarion Hotel off to the left.
Turn left off the exit, go over the highway and the hotel is on your left.

Joe


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

That's the way.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

7th Aberdeen Slot Car Show & Swap Meet
MD, DC, DEL , VA Sunday 10A-2P
Clarion Hotel 980 Hospitality Way
Aberdeen , MD 21001
direct local phone #410-273-6300

CONTACT: Elliot Dalberg 703-960-3594 Home
703-901-4262 cell
Email: [email protected]

CONTACT: Doug Keys 301-474-6596
Email: [email protected]
Admission is $5/person; kids under 12 free and
early "floor rights" at $20/person
starting around 8am


----------



## urbanwarrior (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok, well it seems as a n00b to slot cars, I found this site and the info about the Aberdeen show about 12 hours too late, which really sucks cuz I only live about 15 minutes from there!! 
Any info on the NEXT Aberdeen show would be cool as well as any other area shows coming up. 
Thank....


----------



## METZ (Aug 2, 2009)

I really wanted to make this show. I haven't been to a show in ages. For those that went, how was it? Was there any bargains?

Bob


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Been waiting for this show since Aug. and yesterday I was sick as a dog and could not make it. I beleave the next show may be in March. 

Dave


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

The prices were fair and the were some great deals. But it all depends what you were looking for i.e. if you like the Dash 55 Chevy he was selling them for $5 a piece. I found an original g plus with polymer magnets and a hot motor ( ohmed at 2.3, 2.4,2.4) for $3 but it was in a junk box. I was extremely satisfied with all of my purchases.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Omega said:


> Been waiting for this show since Aug. and yesterday I was sick as a dog and could not make it. I beleave the next show may be in March.
> 
> Dave


 The shows are in March and September.


----------

